# Lake Livingston Pine Island with an Old Friend



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry I could not make the fish fry but an old friend from Baton Rouge was in town and wanted to fish. He has never fished Texas freshwater before. His biggest question was - what is a white bass. Went to Pine island this morning and trolled a few up. We ended the day with 24 but hard fishing. No one was catching. We tried the island. The lump and beacon bay. Not a fish trolling beacon bay. He had a great time and sent him home with 48 fillets.

I have fished with this guy from Delecrois Island, Hopedale, Biloxi marsh, Lake Borne, bayou Bienveniu, The Chandelier islands, Venice - Years of saltwater trips in SE Louisiana when I lived there. He hadn't fished in 2 years and had fun today.

I used to run the marsh with this guy in the dark for miles and this guy just about had to change his pants when we got home.

He retires next year from GE.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good friends are a true treasure, but a fishing friend is priceless.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Dang Karl, at least the one's you picked up were nice sized. I'm gonna take you up on your advice and hit the dam in the morning. Expecting a big crowd, but I'm hoping to get my friend and his son at least a couple fish to take home.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Karl, good report


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good report Karl. Way to challenge those WB!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish we had a like button. Good job.


----------

